# Mk6 solid axle bags



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm currently running the airlift twist beam rear sleeve bags and its is out of control bouncy. It will almost get you out of your seat at times. I have tried all different pressure settings and I have even purchased koni shocks for the rears also. 
I am looking to moving into a double bellow rear as I have been reading they are of better ride quality then a sleeve bag. Just wondering what the best option is and everything I would need to do the install parts wise. 
I also don't really wanna lose out on the low that I can currently achieve with the twist rears. 
Thank for any info.


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

Curious about this also :beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

I haven't seen the mk solid beam but I can't see it being much different than the MKIV. and you can use re-5's. all you need to do is trim a section of the cup. and you need dorbritz d-cups.


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Am I correct in saying the ride would be much improved. These twist rears are horrible.


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> Am I correct in saying the ride would be much improved. These twist rears are horrible.


I'm running Airhouse 2 rear bags and the ride sucks also.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> Am I correct in saying the ride would be much improved. These twist rears are horrible.


double bellow bags ride much nicer than tapered sleeves(and single bellows)


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

Im already running dcups with the ah2 bags, so all I need are the new bags I'm guessing. Im also running koni yellows and i might be switching to bilstein rear shocks along with these bags. Will the re-5 get as low as the ah2? and sorry for completely taking over this thread :laugh:


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Rpc07 said:


> Im already running dcups with the ah2 bags, so all I need are the new bags I'm guessing. Im also running koni yellows and i might be switching to bilstein rear shocks along with these bags. Will the re-5 get as low as the ah2? and sorry for completely taking over this thread :laugh:


they wont go as low. we have very limited options. ah2s are prob the lowest your gonna get without the sleeve bags. also any shocks besides airlifts you wont go _as_ low


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Not true the ss5 you can bolt directly to the frame and bottom cup and get pretty low. Just have to remove the nipple. 

Anyway ah2 I single bellow correct.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> Not true the ss5 you can bolt directly to the frame and bottom cup and get pretty low. Just have to remove the nipple.
> 
> Anyway ah2 I single bellow correct.


ss5- 2.7 inch compressed
ah2- 2.0 inch compressed

 .7 is a lot when dealing with getting as low as you can....


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

If ride quality is what you want then the SS-5 is the way to go and you also have to consider the diameter on the AH2 is more than a 1/4 larger than the SS-5 bag. We just bagged a MK4 and the SS-5's barley make it without with rubbing after trimming some of the lower control arm. Not sure what the MK6 twist beam clearance is but its worth a look when deciding on bags.


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

Beside the price whats the difference between the ss5 and re5?


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Rpc07 said:


> Beside the price whats the difference between the ss5 and re5?


ss5s compress to a smaller height and extend higher than re5s.


----------



## FukenMKIII (Dec 13, 2005)

double bellow = no lows.

I feel as if mine do ride a bit better without the top cups in. Could be my imagination though.....


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

FukenMKIII said:


> double bellow = no lows.
> 
> I feel as if mine do ride a bit better without the top cups in. Could be my imagination though.....


Top cups = no lowness. Lol shaved nipple:thumbup:


----------

